# Worst BBQ



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

We just had BBQ catered by a restaurant here locally in Baytown


I know catering sometimes takes away from the personalization of a store meal......but dam that **** was bad

If my food was no better than that I would never serve it to the GP

menu rating:

1 worst
10 best

Brisket.........4...obviously cooked in the oven
suace...........5 little too much on the sweet side and very watery
Sausage........4 why buy cheap sausage
beans...........2 I think you could get better out of a can(maybe they were)
potato salad..2 I have never had PS that bad......I guess it was PS

Overall terrible.....I goggled the restaurant and they had a 3 out of 5 stars
I cant believe they got that.......

But what we paid for it I guess it will sitck to the ribs

Rant over


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Was it Smokey Mo's?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

At the least, it will make a turd.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Y'all have a dickies BBQ in htown? That place sucks in Austin anyway


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

It was terrible but I dont want to call anyone out........but I wont eat there
























EVER!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I see a new thread here. Worst BBQ. I vote Smokey Mo's. The original strip center "bbq joint". Lol


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Wife and I had a similar experience last week at Mumford's in Victoria. The extra thick pork chop looked really good but was dry and virtually inedible. We won't return!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't y'all know Kileen's is the only place that can cook BBQ, or steaks, or anything?


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

By far the worst I've had is Dickey's BBQ. If the place I ate was representative of all their stores I don't know how they manage to stay open.

A distant second would be Angelo's in Ft. Worth. They had some of the best BBQ in the state from the 60's thru the 80's, but the place has never been the same since Angelo died back in the early 90's.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> I see a new thread here. Worst BBQ. I vote Smokey Mo's. The original strip center "bbq joint". Lol


Bill miller's = garbage. Lmao


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

OK........since were naming names


this was Kings BBQ in Baytown......worst by far


now saying this....these guys were feeding 200 people......but still ....as an owner...if I could not cater good food for that many folks.....I just would not do it


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

gom1 said:


> Bill miller's = garbage. Lmao


True. But they sure can make some badass chicken tenders. Lol


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

gom1 said:


> Bill miller's = garbage. Lmao


Amen to that. Friggen the Rudy's is corpus is giving them a run for their money the last time I went.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The Kings in Laporte is terrible as well. When I read your post I was thinking it can't be any worse than Kings.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

stdreb27 said:


> Amen to that. Friggen the Rudy's is corpus is giving them a run for their money the last time I went.


Rudy's is good for chain BBQ. The one in Corpus is one of the best Rudy's. Their green chili stew is AWESOME!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Spring Creek is the worst I have experienced anywhere around here.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Dickeys - I asked for a chopped beef sandwich and they cut open a bag of pre-chopped beef and poured it onto my bun. I almost lost it.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Must of Spring Creek...that place is a joke! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

gom1 said:


> Bill miller's = garbage. Lmao


Bill Millers :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a BBQ Manwich from an average Cstore is better than Bill Millers

and who knew you could slice brisket so thin you could see through it :ac550:


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

essayons75 said:


> Rudy's is good for chain BBQ. The one in Corpus is one of the best Rudy's. Their green chili stew is AWESOME!


I dunno, we used to eat there quite a bit. Then basically this year, we've gone. One day it will be acceptable. The next not so great. The next acceptable.

The last 2 times, it's been downright bad. Like eat the sausage, and toss the brisket bad. Not even take the brisket home and make an omelet. And there is a low threshhold for a bbq omelet.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> The Kings in Laporte is terrible as well. When I read your post I was thinking it can't be any worse than Kings.


 Yep, it ain't too good. They took over a failed BBQ joint, Nickel's? To give you an idea of Nickel's, King's was an improvement.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

stdreb27 said:


> I dunno, we used to eat there quite a bit. Then basically this year, we've gone. One day it will be acceptable. The next not so great. The next acceptable.
> 
> The last 2 times, it's been downright bad. Like eat the sausage, and toss the brisket bad. Not even take the brisket home and make an omelet. And there is a low threshhold for a bbq omelet.


The only Rudy's I have been to that was any good was one at Leon Springs. That said, it's probably been 5 years since I was in that one.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The only Rudy's I have been to that was any good was one at Leon Springs. That said, it's probably been 5 years since I was in that one.


When we inadvertently stopped at the original one, it was great.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

tin roof in humble, for what you pay it better be **** good not what we got


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*Badbbq*

There is a place in front of the sugar factory in sugar land I think it's in a yellow building that has everybody beat on bad BBQ absolutely the worst I have had.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Fish fur said:


> There is a place in front of the sugar factory in sugar land I think it's in a yellow building that has everybody beat on bad BBQ absolutely the worst I have had.


Thanks for the warning. The place has been there for a long time but I've never tried it.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Spring Creek is the worst I have experienced anywhere around here.


X2- only been there once, but it was really unacceptable for this area. I believe the McRib coulld give them a run for there money. But what do I know, they are all over, so somebody likes them.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

reelbusy said:


> Wife and I had a similar experience last week at Mumford's in Victoria. The extra thick pork chop looked really good but was dry and virtually inedible. We won't return!


Funny you mention this. A buddy of mine and me had this conversation just this week. We both grew up in Victoria and used to love Mumford's. It has gone down hill. No good Q in Victoria.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Worst:
Spring Creek, Dickey's, Bill Miller's, Harris County Smoke house

Best:
Rib Tickler (Tomball), Carl's (290 & Huffmiester), D'Merris (not sure on spelling)(290&610)


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

We had sports banquet catered at the school I worked at, and the brisket had maggots in it and they weren't found until everyone was served. A lot of people had already started eating.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fish fur said:


> There is a place in front of the sugar factory in sugar land I think it's in a yellow building that has everybody beat on bad BBQ absolutely the worst I have had.


I think it is called Brisket House or something like that. I never see any cars in the lot. Good warning signal! LOL


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think it is called Brisket House or something like that. I never see any cars in the lot. Good warning signal! LOL


The sirloin stockade in Lockhart always has a full parking lot,I might be missing out...barf


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

definitely not the worst I've ever had - but Goode Company BBQ is nowhere near the top of the "good BBQ" list.

to me all their meat has a propane taste to it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

gom1 said:


> The sirloin stockade in Lockhart always has a full parking lot,I might be missing out...barf


"Sirloin" would be enough to scare me off. LOL


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*BBQ*



Fish fur said:


> There is a place in front of the sugar factory in sugar land I think it's in a yellow building that has everybody beat on bad BBQ absolutely the worst I have had.


You are so right! It's name is the Brisket House.Been there for years,it is terrible.Always three cars in front of it,owner's, cook's and casher's.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Bad BBQ*

Almost as bad as Sugarland's Brisket House is The Greatest BBQ in Missouri City.Back in the day,it was very good.Over the years,the original owners either died or sold it.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Most of the chain BBQ places I have been to are not very good, they cater to the yuppies who don't seem to know what good smoked brisket is all about. Can't say I have had bad BBQ at any place, since my wife won't let me eat at any of them for at least 10 years or more. She says if I want a smoked brisket you will be smoking one over the weekend. Pretty much the same with ribs, chicken you name it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ksk said:


> Almost as bad as Sugarland's Brisket House is The Greatest BBQ in Missouri City.Back in the day,it was very good.Over the years,the original owners either died or sold it.


The old guy who used to own it sold out. Used to be pretty danged good. Used to be called Grady's.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree, Mumphords in Victoria is horrible. Don't understand why everyone raves about it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I had the worst BBQ at that well known T-Bone Steak in Kemah few years ago and that was the last time.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Luther's and Gabby's lost my business years ago.
Don't know if they are still mediocre, because I won't go back.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Fish fur said:


> There is a place in front of the sugar factory in sugar land I think it's in a yellow building that has everybody beat on bad BBQ absolutely the worst I have had.


Decent hamburger....everything else sucks....


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I've heard Big Daddy's BBQ is pretty awful, as is Spring Creek's.

During my exile in NE Ohio, I was feeling homesick and went to this place called "Cowboy's". Sort of a quasi-country bar/restaurant. My first clue that this wasn't going to end well was the $6 (in 2008) Shiner Bocks. The bartender proudly boasted how great their "Texas" brisket was and how it had been smoked for 13 hrs and how it would be just like what I was used to in Texas. I decided to see about that. What was served looked and tasted more like boiled boot soles slathered in Kraft BBQ sauce. I was tempted to punch the guy just for defaming Texas and our BBQ. I just went back to my apartment and redoubled my efforts to come home........:texasflag


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Sonny Bryans North Fort Worth by Alliance Airport.Spring Creek socks too.Mine is pretty bad but better than Sonny's.What rips my drawers is,everyones side orders taste like they came off a Swann's truck.Cheddars aint a BBQ joint,but their ribs are top shelf.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Rudy's is good for chain BBQ. The one in Corpus is one of the best Rudy's. Their green chili stew is AWESOME!


Rudys is just inconsistent in the extreme; the last few times I went, katy was fair-to-middlin' decent, one in San antonio was throw-it-away-uneaten awful, and one in del rio was fantastic... Probably just hard to do brisket in a chain; too many variables.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Harris County Smoke House and Spring Creek BBQ are bad. Will never go there again.
The BBQ Hut in Magnolia is pretty good.


----------



## texasnorthwind (Aug 22, 2010)

Brisket BBQ & Hickory Pit in Bellaire are pretty bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Kings sucks no flavor at all. Might as well eat roast.Why do bbq places trim all the crust off?


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

droebuck said:


> Best:
> Rib Tickler (Tomball), Carl's (290 & Huffmiester), D'Merris (not sure on spelling)(290&610)


Sorry man but you lost credibility by saying Carl's is one of the best. : )
Thank goodness they sell sides.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

texasnorthwind said:


> *Brisket BBQ & Hickory Pit in Bellaire are pretty bad.*


Bellaire is my home town and I totally agree.
and Charlie's BBQ isn't any good either
the only decent brisket in the greater Bellaire area is Luling on Richmond, just inside the loop, Galleria area.
if we want better we go up to Gatlin's
or out to Killen's in Pearland (20'min drive in low traffic)
Killen's is the BEST !!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

..but Brisket BBQ does a great burger on the grill








(much better than their BBQ)


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Spring Creek is the worst I have experienced anywhere around here.


Yeah, we stopped there one Sunday last year coming thru, I was craving BBQ and saw this place, so we stopped in. I left very disappointed, not good at all.

But the absolute worst BBQ I've ever paid to eat was Opie's in Spicewood, up on 71. I guess if somebody loves the taste of smoke more than meat, they'll get off to this place, not me.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Almost forgot about kreuz in Lockhart..it blows!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> Luther's and Gabby's lost my business years ago.
> Don't know if they are still mediocre, because I won't go back.


Never understood how Gabbys could be so bad and Spankys could be so good. The rumor is the owners were going to shut down Gabbys and move spankys into the nicer bigger building. All of a sudden Spankys burns down. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grady's*



Haute Pursuit said:


> The old guy who used to own it sold out. Used to be pretty danged good. Used to be called Grady's.


It was excellent when it was Grady's.I could not get out of there with out bringing home some of her home made cakes.Now,just the opposite.Store bought cakes and brisket tough as a piece of leather.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ksk said:


> It was excellent when it was Grady's.I could not get out of there with out bringing home some of her home made cakes.Now,just the opposite.Store bought cakes and brisket tough as a piece of leather.


I feel your pain! LOL. I don't even look when by drive by there anymore. Best BBQ, consistently, anywhere near here is Vincek's in East Bernard. Swinging Door used to be fantastic, but it is hit-or-miss now.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

SSST said:


> Yeah, we stopped there one Sunday last year coming thru, I was craving BBQ and saw this place, so we stopped in. I left very disappointed, not good at all.
> 
> But the absolute worst BBQ I've ever paid to eat was Opie's in Spicewood, up on 71. *I guess if somebody loves the taste of smoke more than meat, they'll get off to this place, not me*.


i feel the same way about Smitty's in Lockhart. By the time I got my food, all I could smell was smoke and all I could taste was smoke. I was burping and farting smoke for 2 days. It was nasty.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> i feel the same way about Smitty's in Lockhart. By the time I got my food, all I could smell was smoke and all I could taste was smoke. I was burping and farting smoke for 2 days. It was nasty.


Dang... Stop painting pictures! :rotfl:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

We don't eat at luthers, king, or dickey's. Just not impressed. 

Rudy's is ok and Central will get my business before that other place if we are in pearland. 

nonmacher's bbq is good and close.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> We don't eat at luthers, king, or dickey's. Just not impressed.
> 
> Rudy's is ok and Central will get my business before that other place if we are in pearland.
> 
> nonmacher's bbq is good and close.


Nonmachers was the only food besides the convenience store next to it around newer Katy in the early 80's for quite a while. I got tired of it, but it was consistently good.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried Underwoods in Brownwood?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone eaten at bone daddy's?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Shady Walls said:


> Has anyone tried Underwoods in Brownwood?


I think so if it was kind of cafeteria style and real popular with college criwd (pretty inexpensive)? Was up there a few years ago at some iamb auctions with a buddy and we ate at a "Golden Corral" type bbq place that was like a buffet. I have always looked back at that place being so bad.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I will also add blacks, krutz's in Lockhart! Those two places where godawful. Smittys was pretty good. I will stick to my mustang creek bbq in Louise, tx on highway 59.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Y'all have already named all the ones I would say are the worst.

Bill Miller's use to be good back in the day (70s) or at least when I was a youngster i liked them I stopped at the one in Seguin a few years ago and it was a joke. Disappointed big time.

The guys at work make routine trips to Rudy's. The first time I went with them was the last time. They are on it all the time. I do not see it?

On the other hand I stopped on a place called South Texas BBQ on 36 in Rosenberg. I really like the old owner, but sold out to a new one who is a young man and has a several BBQ sauce choices. I think it may be under the same name if it is not it is where South Texas BBQ use to be. It was really good for a a mom and pop BBQ place. I will be back there.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

spiwonka said:


> I will also add blacks, krutz's in Lockhart! Those two places where godawful. Smittys was pretty good. I will stick to my mustang creek bbq in Louise, tx on highway 59.


Last time I got a sandwich from
Mustang Creek I literally threw it out the window. That bad! Used to like it when they were in the small place in front of their house.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Inmans BBQ marble falls----sux,brisket they serve is crapola


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Worst>>> Esther Rose BBQ in Carrizo Springs, the brisket was basically a chunk of fat that had been in a crockpot for several days.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Bad BBQ*

I don't know if its still there,but Oakridge Smokehouse in Schulenberg is some of the worse I have ever eaten,that was over 30 years ago.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ksk said:


> I don't know if its still there,but Oakridge Smokehouse in Schulenberg is some of the worse I have ever eaten,that was over 30 years ago.


Still there dishing up stomach pains and emergency Buccees stops. :headknock


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

ksk said:


> I don't know if its still there,but Oakridge Smokehouse in Schulenberg is some of the worse I have ever eaten,that was over 30 years ago.





Haute Pursuit said:


> Still there dishing up stomach pains and emergency Buccees stops. :headknock


Had a rehearsal dinner there a few years ago with my buddy and asked him what the f was he thinking booking that place and their bbq for it. He blamed it on the new brides family. Lol. The beer was cold and abundant so I was happy.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Bad BBQ*

Surprised no one has mentioned Brookstreet BBQ.One in Sugarland and Missouri City.Sauce is totally molasiss.The beer is cold though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ksk said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Brookstreet BBQ.One in Sugarland and Missouri City.Sauce is totally molasiss.The beer is cold though.


Only good thing at Brookstreet is the chicken every so often.... Not that often though.


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

One of the restaurants you are bashing is a 2cooler. Oh well, gotta have thick skin on this forum.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Bad BBQ*

My wife said she does like the stuffed baked potatoes at Brook Street.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Josey said:


> One of the restaurants you are bashing is a 2cooler. Oh well, gotta have thick skin on this forum.


Which one?


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Good question*



RKJ said:


> Which one?


I could not find it on the sponsor list.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good info for whoever it is...


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Bucks BBQ.. near sweetwater. I've never seen pink/purple bbq sauce until this place. 
Needless to say, the place was awful.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep. Saw a promo banner earlier came up and the name of place rhymed with Dickies. I'm assuming that's it. Can't take it personal if its a chain as mass dollars will override real bbq when you go to expanding on a big level like that. Can't be butt hurt when they're making those deposits every week. Its a trade out they're well aware ofand will happen I'm sure before branching out. Suburbanites that have never real had real q are the ones that will drop $50 with them on a Friday night to feed their family of four and that's the people hey want coming in.


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

Bill Millers is a 2cooler.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Yep. Saw a promo banner earlier came up and the name of place rhymed with Dickies. I'm assuming that's it. Can't take it personal if its a chain as mass dollars will override real bbq when you go to expanding on a big level like that. Can't be butt hurt when they're making those deposits every week. Its a trade out they're well aware ofand will happen I'm sure before branching out. Suburbanites that have never real had real q are the ones that will drop *$50 with them on a Friday night to feed their family of four* and that's the people hey want coming in.


Hey, at $12.50 a pop, nowadays some burgers cost near that.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Bill Miller's
Brook street in Sugar Land
Brisket house in Sugar Land
Shultz in Richmond/Rosenburg
Vasos in Sugar Land and Makeskas (sp?) is pulling up the rear

all these are terrible! can't believe enough people go in to keeep the doors open.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Vasos*



July Johnson said:


> Bill Miller's
> Brook street in Sugar Land
> Brisket house in Sugar Land
> Shultz in Richmond/Rosenburg
> ...


Hey July! I forgot about Vasos.I don't think I have eaten there since they moved from Stafford west to Sugarland.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

ksk said:


> Hey July! I forgot about Vasos.I don't think I have eaten there since they moved from Stafford west to Sugarland.


Don't worry your not missing anything...rib basket will still put you on the turlet in 17 minutes


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I'll say it again. Bill Miller does make badass fried chicken. Lol. Strips, pies , bread, sweet tea, etc. even breakfast tacos all at the right price and quick with great service at every location. Chit. I'll even make it a point to stop at their Laguna Seafood place on 87/410 south every couple of weeks or so. Good stuff at the right price. I just choose not to eat their q if I'm gonna eat q. I'm sure whoever it is doesn't have any feelings hurt when they're going over their numbers and bank statements each month. The business draws them in from breakfast to close.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

sotexhookset said:


> Well I'll say it again. Bill Miller does make badass fried chicken. Lol. Strips, pies , bread, sweet tea, etc. even breakfast tacos all at the right price and quick with great service at every location. Chit. I'll even make it a point to stop at their Laguna Seafood place on 87/410 south every couple of weeks or so. Good stuff at the right price. I just choose not to eat their q if I'm gonna eat q. I'm sure whoever it is doesn't have any feelings hurt when they're going over their numbers and bank statements each month. The business draws them in from breakfast to close.


Maybe it should be called Bill Miller's fried chicken,pies,bread,sweet tea and breakfast tacos.......instead of Bill Miller's BBQ .sad3sm


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

The guy from Bill Millers has commented on threads like these before. He has welcomed any comments or criticism and seemed really open to any opinions. I eat at Bill Millers a lot and seldom do I have the BBQ. Have had it in the past before. It's far from horrible, in fact I've never had any that was bad. It's just a different type of BBQ and is on a way larger scale than most mom and pop joints who can sit over a pit and make just enough for one restaurant. The service and efficiency is unmatched by any chain restaurant I have ever been to. I know this has nothing to do with the taste of the Q, but it is pretty impressive considering they are not a national chain. Even though they have about a zillion locations now, they are still a local establishment. As far as him getting his feelings hurt, pretty sure they are not. In fact, I would imagine he and is family are laughing all the way to the bank cause I've never seen a Bill Miller parking lot that wasn't packed from open till close.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I would like to comment as well on Bill Millers

I said something less than flattering about them a bit back in this thread

I was too harsh saying that a Cstore Manwich was better......I stick by the comment that they have the thinnest slice of brisket I can ever remember

I really feel it is not fair to place them in threads like this because as JustBilling stated they are not exactly trying to be what many of the other places mentioned (good and bad) in this thread are trying to be

I did get a PM from the Bill Millers member on this site and he was nothing but POLITE and simply ask me why I felt the way I do and what he might change to become better

honestly I could not and would not tell someone with a massive amount of locations that always have business to go and change anything

but I did tell him it was like people talking about Mexican Food and someone mentions La Fonda or La Fogata in San Antonio and then someone else mentions Taco Cabana or Taco Bell

I eat at Taco Bell and have often.......I actually like Taco Cabana (especially now that they seemed to figure out that service in an hour does not cut it)......but those two places really are not in the same area of comparison to a place that is trying to be sit down, non-fast Mexican Food 

Bill Millers is 100% consistent and you KNOW EXACTLY what you will get there each and every time you go there.....that in and of itself is something most restaurants cannot pull off 

really I think one thing Bill Millers "suffers from" for lack of a better term is loyalty and popularity because people in San Antonio just have them "in the rotation".......they have them "in the rotation" instead of McDonalds, Wendys, Taco Bell ect and they just go there to get what they know the are going to get for not a huge price

but then others hear "Bill Millers Bill Millers Bill Millers" over and over and you go there and realize it is not exactly trying to be like a single store one guy working the smoker BBQ place they are trying to be what they are.....and doing WELL at it for themselves

I appreciate they employ a ton of people, they have built a successful business and following and that deserves credit from me even if I was a bit harsh on them

I do not nor have I looked at Bill Millers as trying to be even what Rudys or Dickies is which is 100000% chain store BBQ that does try and compete with single smoker mom and pop places and does it only with average results at best.....and yes I do eat at both of those places on occasion as well (where I live is LACKING quality BBQ to a massive degree).....in fact my neighbor owns part of the Dickies franchises in my city......but still I think it is a bit over priced, it can be hit and miss on dryness and service is more of a miss.......but overall it is OK......they are like the Whataburger of BBQ

so I was a bit harsh on Bill Millers, I am going to eat there for old time sake next time I am near one, but I think it is not a fair comparison for them VS single smoker or 2 location places....not the same target market or even attempt and I appreciate the 100% POLITE and PROFESSIONAL and NICE inquiry made to me by their member on this site...and honestly there is not a lot I could tell them to change other than if they wanted to go "upscale" or to compete with single smoker places.......open a completely different business with a different name and leave Bill Millers doing what it is they do.....just like what I would say to Whataburger if the ask me how to improve (other than the wait times)


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

JustBilling said:


> The guy from Bill Millers has commented on threads like these before. He has welcomed any comments or criticism and seemed really open to any opinions. I eat at Bill Millers a lot and seldom do I have the BBQ. Have had it in the past before. It's far from horrible, in fact I've never had any that was bad. It's just a different type of BBQ and is on a way larger scale than most mom and pop joints who can sit over a pit and make just enough for one restaurant. The service and efficiency is unmatched by any chain restaurant I have ever been to. I know this has nothing to do with the taste of the Q, but it is pretty impressive considering they are not a national chain. Even though they have about a zillion locations now, they are still a local establishment. As far as him getting his feelings hurt, pretty sure they are not. In fact, I would imagine he and is family are laughing all the way to the bank cause I've never seen a Bill Miller parking lot that wasn't packed from open till close.


I agree! Bill Miller's is not that bad. Actually, pretty darn good considering it is a chain. I regularly stop at the location on South IH35 around Dilly on the way to the deer lease. Their fried chicken is excellent as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've never been to a Bill Miller's but will give it a try the next time I get on 1604 at San Antonio just because they are 2coolers. Only one I know about.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe I missed it since I went directly to page 10, but why whine about an eating place if you're not going to say who it is. Might help the rest of us from making the same mistake.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> I would like to comment as well on Bill Millers
> 
> I said something less than flattering about them a bit back in this thread
> 
> ...


^^^ Spot on!...Great post.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Dickey's. Big price for a little q that is not that good. Spring Creek. Went there once and it was just not good q. I have to add Luling City Market and Luling BBQ both in Luling to this list. They both were not very good q. 

The Brisket House in Houston on Woodway is some very good q. I have no idea if they are associated with the other Brisket House mentioned, but I am a q snob and they are good. 

I am going to try Gatlin's this week. It is just around the corner from my new office. I still need to try Killen's also.

I'm headed to Austin in the coming weeks and Franklin is on my list. I will report back then.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Fish fur said:


> There is a place in front of the sugar factory in sugar land I think it's in a yellow building that has everybody beat on bad BBQ absolutely the worst I have had.


Texas brisket is the name. It's ran by a group of Asians. The BBQ is terrible, but the breakfast tacos and burgers are pretty good.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

rut-ro said:


> Texas brisket is the name. It's ran by a group of Asians. The BBQ is terrible, but the breakfast tacos and burgers are pretty good.


I heard their sides were good. Especially the kimchi mac and cheese and the wonton potato salad.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

July Johnson said:


> Bill Miller's
> Brook street in Sugar Land
> Brisket house in Sugar Land
> Shultz in Richmond/Rosenburg
> ...


So what y'all are telling me is Bill Miller Nd all of the sugar land BBQ places suck. BBQ is usually best served if you cook it yourself. I'll roll my own.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> I heard their sides were good. Especially the kimchi mac and cheese and the wonton potato salad.


Cashier: what you have?
Customer: cheese burger!
Cashier: what side?
Customer: what you got!
Cashier: fried rice, egg roll French fry!
Customer: I'll have the soup of the day


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I live in Richmond and The Swinging Door is very good. My folks live in Austin and we ate at Opie's in Spicewood yesterday and very good. We ate at Meyer's in Elgin today. The brisket sandwhich I had today at Meyer's was out of bounds good. Huge!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I still don't get the rage about Gatlins. It is fair at best although they do get the trendy crowd. I'd rather eat at Demeris around the corner. Maybe I'm just not all that and a bag of chips!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

TOUGH crowd! I've seen a few of my favorites mentioned...everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

HoustonKid said:


> Dickey's. Big price for a little q that is not that good. Spring Creek. Went there once and it was just not good q. I have to add Luling City Market and Luling BBQ both in Luling to this list. They both were not very good q.
> 
> The Brisket House in Houston on Woodway is some very good q. I have no idea if they are associated with the other Brisket House mentioned, but I am a q snob and they are good.
> 
> ...


Wow. Both places in Luling are very near the top of my list if not at the very top. I may give Franklins a shot Saturday when I'm in Austin. My dad swears it's well worth the wait. I thought Killen's was very good, but not the best. I will definitely eat there again though. Gatlin's is pretty good. I used to work right near there and ate there many times. The ribs are great, but I'm more of a brisket and sausage guy.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

rut-ro said:


> So what y'all are telling me is Bill Miller Nd all of the sugar land BBQ places suck. BBQ is usually best served if you cook it yourself. I'll roll my own.


Yes,but if you want red colored ribs with a side of chicken fried rice and a fortune cookie then brisket house in Sugar Land is your place


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Backdoor BBQ in Magnolia Arkansas is BAD ARSE! All of their food is fantastic & their hand battered to order onion rings are almost as good as Chappel Hill Cafe.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

HoustonKid said:


> I'm headed to Austin in the coming weeks and Franklin is on my list. I will report back then.


If you want better, IMO, Q and not wait in a 2 hour line try John Mueller Meat Co at 6th and Pedernales.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Runway said:


> I still don't get the rage about Gatlins. It is fair at best although they do get the trendy crowd. I'd rather eat at Demeris around the corner. Maybe I'm just not all that and a bag of chips!


 I thought Gatlins was off the chart. Corkscrew and Kileens are on my gotta try list. This area is blessed with some really, really good BBQ. And I like BBQ.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Scotts BBQ in West Columbia was horrible but I see they have sold out. Maybe things will improve.
A&A in Bay City is great stuff! Also, Mustang Creek BBQ on Hwy 59 is good.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was told that the reason Bill Miller's BBQ was so good is that it is cooked on green live oak. : ( sarcasm : ( sarcasm : ( vomit


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

RRfisher said:


> If you want better, IMO, Q and not wait in a 2 hour line try John Mueller Meat Co at 6th and Pedernales.


Or La Barbeque on East First St. I understand their pit master was formerly with Franklin's. Doesn't get any better in my opinion.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's what $14.50 gets you at Gabby's. Food was ok. Not great. Brisket was very lean which is what I like. Almost to dry but just barely not with sauce on it. Turkey was turkey with little to no smoke flavor. Was going to eat Gatlins but closed on Monday. Maybe I will go on Thursday.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Carl's BBQ in Cypress is the worst IMO. i think the guy cutting meat is the Soup natzi's half brother; he got seriously offended when I asked for "fresh cut bbq" for my potato, opposed to the chopped beef thats pre-mixed with bbq sauce. "ALL OUR MEAT IS FRESH!!!", he proclaimed with frustration.

Then the nice register chick proceeded to charge my card 14 times for that meal. they must be a team!!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Runway said:


> I still don't get the rage about Gatlins. It is fair at best although they do get the trendy crowd. I'd rather eat at Demeris around the corner. Maybe I'm just not all that and a bag of chips!


Ate there only once and was not impressed.The brisket had a vinegar under taste to it.I would go back one more time to give it a chance.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

ksk said:


> Ate there only once and was not impressed.The brisket had a vinegar under taste to it.I would go back one more time to give it a chance.


Ribs are good. Everything else is average in my opinion.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a lot of people have said Spring Creek was bad.

I think I've only been once to the one on 290/Huffmeister (or is it Fry Road?) - but the chopped beef bake potato was good. The brisket was decent (I've definitely had worse beef over the years) and I ordered a side of fried okra thinking I would get a bowl about the size of the one in the picture that HoustonKid posted.

I got a basket of fried okra that was almost enough for 4 people.

so - I would mark that one experience at Spring Creek as good.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My wife and I were asked to judge brisket at a cook-off this year. After sampling 40+ different teams' entries, we realized how much different people are in what they like. Some was very good and some... well, some was just plain awful. It's a matter of personal taste I reckon.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> Anyone eaten at bone daddy's?


Bone Daddy's is probably more notable for the good looking help, not the BBQ!


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Austin's in Eagle Lake has never let me down, but Hinze's in sealy has been the cause for a quick side of the road exit!! Mykeskas on 59 south thumbs down.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

buckweet said:


> Austin's in Eagle Lake has never let me down, but Hinze's in sealy has been the cause for a quick side of the road exit!! Mykeskas on 59 south thumbs down.


Hinze's in Wharton (RIP) has always been good. I agree on the one in Sealy though.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> Here's what $14.50 gets you at Gabby's. Food was ok. Not great. Brisket was very lean which is what I like. Almost to dry but just barely not with sauce on it. Turkey was turkey with little to no smoke flavor. Was going to eat Gatlins but closed on Monday. Maybe I will go on Thursday.


Sorry, that's **** poor.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Here's what $14.50 gets you at Gabby's. Food was ok. Not great. Brisket was very lean which is what I like. Almost to dry but just barely not with sauce on it. Turkey was turkey with little to no smoke flavor. Was going to eat Gatlins but closed on Monday. Maybe I will go on Thursday.


That brisket has a good smoke ring on it,turkey meh hard to judge good q with turkey.that is high but prolly the going rate,the last two briskets I bought were around 8# $40 bucks each,it's prolly cheaper to go out and eat it anymore


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

choke canyon bbq, never again
rudy's is way over priced for what you get, i also can't believe there are so many of them now...
as much hype as it gets, salt lick wasn't good at all when i went, thank god it's bring your own beer.



comparing bill millers to anything that was tended by a "pit master" is just foolish, pit smoked bbq is not what it is and isn't what they try to be either. give me a rancher plate of bill millers over a 10$ whataburger and fries any day.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I actually though Bone Daddy's BBQ was pretty good. I love their sauce.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

now this is brisket!
Killen's


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> We just had BBQ catered by a restaurant here locally in Baytown
> 
> I know catering sometimes takes away from the personalization of a store meal......but dam that **** was bad
> 
> ...


If their food is as bad as your spelling I'd boycott them 

Jim


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bone Daddy's has pretty dang good BBQ. I've seen a lot of people in this thread complaining about Dickey's, but the locations I've eaten at in Denver and Ft Worth were both pretty good. The one in Conroe was mediocre at best, though.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Repeatedly smoking a brisket and having it turn out great is an art. I am not knocking Bill Millers, but hopefully people can agree that there is better BBQ out there. I am a fan of Rudys when I cannot get: Salt Lick, Luling City Market, Coopers, Franklin. I haven't tried Dickeys yet, but from what I have heard...it isn't as good as the original in Fort Worth. 

Everyone has their own preference and that's what is great about being in Texas. My older sister is in Virginia right now (Marines), and I am certain that she would stab someone in the neck for brisket from Blacks in Lockhart.

Can you tell I like BBQ? God bless Texas and beef brisket.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm going to nominate Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins as being lousy.
Wife talked me into stopping there not long after they were on Triple DDD.
I never thought you could get brisket as dry and cold as what they were serving..
The sides were equally as bad. Taters in the tater salad were undercooked, the beans may have come from New York City, and mac and cheese must have been leftover from the old commodities programs from the past.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

I stopped in at coopers in llano the other day last Monday I think The food was great, great atmosphere, the beans were awesome, the sauce was out of this world, heck even the staff was great. I had two pork ribs for $15 and one beef rib for $10.50 for lunch total $25.50


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

By far locally IMO Hinze's has grate bbq. 
I cant wait for them to rebuild Hinze's BBQ in Wharton, prayers to the family and staff during there loss and rebuilt.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

For the guys who didn't like Mumfords in Victoria, make the drive out to Mcmillans in Fannin. You won't be sorry


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

fmlyfisher said:


> For the guys who didn't like Mumfords in Victoria, make the drive out to Mcmillans in Fannin. You won't be sorry


Thanks for the tip, but where is Fannin?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

fmlyfisher said:


> For the guys who didn't like Mumfords in Victoria, make the drive out to Mcmillans in Fannin. You won't be sorry


Agreed. He is a character to sit and talk with as well. President Bush flew him and his pit into DC for catering events. Ask him, he's got all kinds of good stories. I grew up eating in there. Very nice family.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Another good place to go is hills bbq off of hwy6 on the way to Navasota. Mr. Hill is a pretty cool guy they make all the sausage in house. The food is awesome and reasonable and you won't leave hungry trust me.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

reelbusy said:


> Thanks for the tip, but where is Fannin?


I believe its just past Raisin on 59 just outside of Victoria.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

McDonald's McRib is #1


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

cubera said:


> I'm going to nominate Texas Pride BBQ in Adkins as being lousy.
> Wife talked me into stopping there not long after they were on Triple DDD.
> I never thought you could get brisket as dry and cold as what they were serving..
> The sides were equally as bad. Taters in the tater salad were undercooked, the beans may have come from New York City, and mac and cheese must have been leftover from the old commodities programs from the past.


Same experience I had. That place is pretty sub par for Texas bbq. The Bill Millers down 1604 at 87 kicks their arse..


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Bobby Miller said:


> McDonald's McRib is #1


Oh yea!!!!! nothing like fake ribs AND it's for a limited time only they don't come around all year so you better stock up on turlet paper and sauve urntment to rub on your chicken eye and run down to crackdonalds and grab a few.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

reelbusy said:


> Thanks for the tip, but where is Fannin?


About 15 miles south of Victoria on 59. They built an overpass that bypasses his joint now so you'll miss it if you're not looking for it.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess everyone is allowed to defend themselves right? 
My name is Terrell Miller. I am a third generation food man from San Antonio, Texas. I am a proud member of the Bill Miller Bar B Q family. That's enough about me for now. 
My families business is a model of the American Dream. The business was started by my grandfather William Miller after returning from World War II. The first concept failed and ended up going bankrupt. He drove a truck for Coca Cola in San Antonio to make ends meet for his/our family. My father and uncles worked at their small poultry house on the deep Southside of San Antonio, which I happen to love to this day. Near 1955 the concept took hold. What's the old saying? If at first you don't succeed, try and try again. My grandfather was a great food man and he knew it. He served thousands of men as a cook during World War II in the Army Air Corps. 
The business. Without going into too much boring detail, we employ around 1,400 awesome people in San Antonio, Austin, and Corpus Christi. We operate, as a family, around 70 stores in the three great cities and surrounding suburbs listed above. We cook our brisket, ribs, turkey, and chicken over a live oak wood fire at the commissary in downtown San Antonio every day. The fires never go out in our 12 pits. No gas. Zero. 
I don't start my employees at minimum wage. In fact, most of our stores start our employees out at $9.50/hr. Some stores hire at $10.00 and $10.50/hr. We provide them health insurance. We have a tuition reimbursement program.
Food quality. Nothing that we serve is canned or frozen. We deliver food to our stores daily. This includes our brisket, ribs, chicken, ribs, desserts, and bread. There is no MSG in our food. Some of our customers experience us discounting or giving away our food to our customers at closing to make room for the fresh product coming in the next day. 
Summary. I know BM is not a small boutique BBQ store. Some of the stores mentioned in this thread put out an outstanding product. I agree. I've been to them. I try to stay consistently good. I strive to provide good food and service to the working men and women of San Antonio, Austin, and Corpus which I happen to love and cherish. I absolutely love my customers, employees, and management. I love my business and look forward to going into work every day. 
As in business, nothing is perfect and I understand that. That doesn't mean I can't try to make it as close to perfect as I can. There is always something to fix and things we can make better for our awesome customers. 
I have reached out to most of the members that have a bad view of BM on here. As in previous threads on here, I welcome comments, criticisms, and suggestions on how to improve my business. I don't eat or live without my customers and yes I listen. I listen very closely. I try to keep my customers close to me. 

It is late at night and I am tired from todays trials and accomplishments. We should be taking around 10,000 lbs of brisket of our pits soon for tomorrows delivery. Corpus trucks leave first, then Austin, and finally the big push for San Antonio delivery. I look forward to tomorrow. I can't wait for it actually. 
Like many of you, I love to bay fish and offshore fish in Texas. There is nothing finer in my opinion actually. I get to go every once in awhile when business allows me to take a short break from the daily grind. 
In closing, now that yall know I'm a member here please PM problems yall experience in my stores. I am only one man, but I do listen and try to make things right for my beloved customers. 
Brisket prices are the highest they've ever been. I am forced to deal with a government that behaves like they hate me and all that I try and do/provide. I am a fellow Texan (7th generation), I speak fluent Spanish, and love this state. Please direct your comments to my PM box. Call me downtown if you like 210-225-4461. They will page me (I work in the stores, not downtown). I appreciate the feedback I have gotten through PM in the past. We changed our refill and brisket trimming policies because of the members on this very site. So I do listen. We operate our own commissary, delivery, laundry, bakery, sausage kitchen, soup kitchen, paper warehouse, offices, pits, ovens, and purchasing dept. 

Tight lines and calm winds guys. 

Thank you,
-Terrell Miller
San Antonio, Texas
(A long rifle shot from The Alamo)


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*BBQ*

There is a place in llano that's supposed to be pretty good I will try it in two weeks on opening weekend


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I stop at various Bill Miller locations a lot...
their food is always consistant...
I like the brisket
many yrs ago I trucked cattle for Mr Bill...
what a fine gentleman he was ...
didn't know me at all... but was very friendly and polite..
a real Texan. 
love the dark bread...the vinegar cole slaw, too.
like condiment bar (love the onions BTW)
clean locations and always a friendly staff.
when I have time to sit down, rancher plate!
when I need to grab and go.. #1 combo poorboy w/slaw and jalepeno... 
wife loves the fried chicken..
had lousy bbq at many places, not at a Bill Miller's place...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I guess everyone is allowed to defend themselves right?
> My name is Terrell Miller. I am a third generation food man from San Antonio, Texas. I am a proud member of the Bill Miller Bar B Q family. That's enough about me for now.
> My families business is a model of the American Dream. The business was started by my grandfather William Miller after returning from World War II. The first concept failed and ended up going bankrupt. He drove a truck for Coca Cola in San Antonio to make ends meet for his/our family. My father and uncles worked at their small poultry house on the deep Southside of San Antonio, which I happen to love to this day. Near 1955 the concept took hold. What's the old saying? If at first you don't succeed, try and try again. My grandfather was a great food man and he knew it. He served thousands of men as a cook during World War II in the Army Air Corps.
> The business. Without going into too much boring detail, we employ around 1,400 awesome people in San Antonio, Austin, and Corpus Christi. We operate, as a family, around 70 stores in the three great cities and surrounding suburbs listed above. We cook our brisket, ribs, turkey, and chicken over a live oak wood fire at the commissary in downtown San Antonio every day. The fires never go out in our 12 pits. No gas. Zero.
> ...


 I don't believe I've ever been to a Bill Miller's BBQ. Guess I'll stop next time I see one and check it out.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

One thing I will say about bbq is that opinions very greatly from person to person. More so than other types of food. Here lately i have been a little disapointed in grand prize in Texas City. To me it tastes like it is cooked in an oven. I like killens and i even like Rudys moist cut brisket.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The great thing about BBQ is it is very hard to cook to perfection. Then you have 900 opinions about what perfection is. When it all comes together on a consistant basis, man that is something special.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Great story! Maybe you should consider putting a Bill Miller's in Victoria. They are seriously lacking of any good BBQ, and the town is exploding.



Empty Pockets CC said:


> I guess everyone is allowed to defend themselves right?
> My name is Terrell Miller. I am a third generation food man from San Antonio, Texas. I am a proud member of the Bill Miller Bar B Q family. That's enough about me for now.
> My families business is a model of the American Dream. The business was started by my grandfather William Miller after returning from World War II. The first concept failed and ended up going bankrupt. He drove a truck for Coca Cola in San Antonio to make ends meet for his/our family. My father and uncles worked at their small poultry house on the deep Southside of San Antonio, which I happen to love to this day. Near 1955 the concept took hold. What's the old saying? If at first you don't succeed, try and try again. My grandfather was a great food man and he knew it. He served thousands of men as a cook during World War II in the Army Air Corps.
> The business. Without going into too much boring detail, we employ around 1,400 awesome people in San Antonio, Austin, and Corpus Christi. We operate, as a family, around 70 stores in the three great cities and surrounding suburbs listed above. We cook our brisket, ribs, turkey, and chicken over a live oak wood fire at the commissary in downtown San Antonio every day. The fires never go out in our 12 pits. No gas. Zero.
> ...


Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via SkypeCall
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

"Monkey Meat" on a stick in Subic Bay Philippines. c: 1971. sad3sm


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> I don't believe I've ever been to a Bill Miller's BBQ. Guess I'll stop next time I see one and check it out.


I like most of their stores. I've been to one bad one, but since I am not from SA, I can't remember which one it was, I'd have to ask my wife. I often hit up the one in Seguin and am happy.

Their fried chicken is great! Make sure you get a piece of that when you go there.


----------



## Pokey (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone has there own taste and concepts of what BBQ is suposed to be I like the Butcher paper type places like Smitty's and Luling City Market with no sides.
I do not care for Franklin's to me it is like Pot Roast. 

Just Remember if we all like the same thing who would marry the Red Heads.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

A man much older and wiser than I once said that a BBQ joint either has good sides or good meat, rarely both. The Big Daddys in Houston has neither. Look around the outside of one and see if you can spot a stack. There isnt one. All their "BBQ" must be cooked at a commissary and brought out to the restaurants. Other than the fried okra and pinto beans I think the veggies are made by Sysco.

I have to give a shout-out to Hitters on Fry Rd. in the Ritters parking lot. Their brisket is off the chart good and their bbq beans are like candy. Sauce is a bit too sweet for my palate tho.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Monkey Meat*



ComeFrom? said:


> "Monkey Meat" on a stick in Subic Bay Philippines. c: 1971. sad3sm


Been there and done that.Depended on how many San Miguels [sp] one drank.Did you feed the little duckies to the gators?


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Bill Millers*



reelbusy said:


> Great story! Maybe you should consider putting a Bill Miller's in Victoria. They are seriously lacking of any good BBQ, and the town is exploding.
> 
> Call
> Send SMS
> ...


 I have not eaten there since I left SA in the late '70's.I must say,I ate their bbq often and thought it was good.Since,I have eaten better but also much,much worse.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

wisslbritches said:


> A man much older and wiser than I once said that a BBQ joint either has good sides or good meat, rarely both. The Big Daddys in Houston has neither. Look around the outside of one and see if you can spot a stack. There isnt one. All their "BBQ" must be cooked at a commissary and brought out to the restaurants. Other than the fried okra and pinto beans I think the veggies are made by Sysco.
> 
> I have to give a shout-out to Hitters on Fry Rd. in the Ritters parking lot. Their brisket is off the chart good and their bbq beans are like candy. Sauce is a bit too sweet for my palate tho.


I've found your statement about "good sides or good meat" to be accurate for the most part. The only exceptions that come to mind are Black's in Lockhart, and Silverado BBQ in Corpus Christi. Both places have consistently great BBQ and excellent sides.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

ksk said:


> Been there and done that.Depended on how many San Miguels [sp] one drank.Did you feed the little duckies to the gators?


 Good ole San Miguel. Drank plenty of that and Tiger Beer in Hong Kong.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*San Miguel*



sweenyite said:


> Good ole San Miguel. Drank plenty of that and Tiger Beer in Hong Kong.


Looking at your age,you were not even a twinkle in your parent's eyes when I was in PI and Hong Kong.lol Lots of memories.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

*Best Value Lunch*

I found it today. Texas Cafe at 2400 N Shepherd $8.31 for all of this. Half of a fried chicken which was the biggest half chicken I have ever seen. Great food!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

reelbusy said:


> Great story! Maybe you should consider putting a Bill Miller's in Victoria. They are seriously lacking of any good BBQ, and the town is exploding.
> 
> Call
> Send SMS
> ...


True. They'd make a killing if the logistics worked. Wouldn't think it would though with one or two stores over 100 miles away from south SA.

Is that place Uncle Mutts still around? Food was **** but they had a good cherry coke many, many years ago.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

HoustonKid said:


> I found it today. Texas Cafe at 2400 N Shepherd $8.31 for all of this. Half of a fried chicken which was the biggest half chicken I have ever seen. Great food!!!!


Pretty sure the guy that owns or runs Texas CafÃ© is a 2cooler. I think I've seen him post before.

their CFS is pretty good too.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, the uncle mutts is still there, bad bbq, like that little joint in fannin next to the old post office, over priced and over cooked! The owner of the place in fannin cooked for president bush, but that doese'nt say much! Mumfords in victoria used to be pretty good years ago, but its pretty bad. There is a little joint in Wharton thats pretty good, across from buceesand across the highway, on the road that runs next to whataburger. Its called woods bbq. Pretty good stuff, sometimes they have bread dressing that is so dam good. Mikeskas in el campo, blows big ones. Praseks in hillje dont even make their bbq, they just warm it up. Everything else is pretty good, i would kill for their jerky.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

ksk said:


> Looking at your age,you were not even a twinkle in your parent's eyes when I was in PI and Hong Kong.lol Lots of memories.


 I was in Hong Kong in 1997. USS Nimitz, World Cruise 97-98.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

spiwonka said:


> Yes, the uncle mutts is still there, bad bbq, like that little joint in fannin next to the old post office, over priced and over cooked! The owner of the place in fannin cooked for president bush, but that doese'nt say much! Mumfords in victoria used to be pretty good years ago, but its pretty bad. There is a little joint in Wharton thats pretty good, across from buceesand across the highway, on the road that runs next to whataburger. Its called woods bbq. Pretty good stuff, sometimes they have bread dressing that is so dam good. Mikeskas in el campo, blows big ones. Praseks in hillje dont even make their bbq, they just warm it up. Everything else is pretty good, i would kill for their jerky.


Uncle Mutts has some killer fried corn nuggets. Only Q I ever get there is a chopped sandwich. Hard to screw that up.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Deany45 said:


> Uncle Mutts has some killer fried corn nuggets. Only Q I ever get there is a chopped sandwich. Hard to screw that up.


Must have never tried Mikeska's chopped beef sandwhich in Columbus huh?? 

I should have known better when I ordered one and it was less than 5$.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't say that I have. I'll just keep on driving by like I have 1,000 times!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> i feel the same way about Smitty's in Lockhart. By the time I got my food, all I could smell was smoke and all I could taste was smoke. I was burping and farting smoke for 2 days. It was nasty.


Liquid smoke is cool, ain't it? LOL


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Must have never tried Mikeska's chopped beef sandwhich in Columbus huh??
> 
> I should have known better when I ordered one and it was less than 5$.


When I was young, Mikeska's was THE place to get the catering for a wedding... Great brisket. When the family opened that place on 59, I got excited... till I ate there. :headknock


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I always liked the one in downtown El Campo. Not so much the one on 59.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Best BBQ I had ever had in a restaurant was at the Hard 8 in Stephenville. Nothing else comes close. I will admit that I almost never buy bbq because I either cook my own or friends do.

Jim


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Too bad Hinze's in Wharton burned down, That was my favorite stop on trips from Corpus to Houston.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*PI*



sweenyite said:


> I was in Hong Kong in 1997. USS Nimitz, World Cruise 97-98.


Hong Kong 1969 [R&R]. PI-68,69,72.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ thanks!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Not in Texas*

Some of the worse BBQ I have eaten was in Colorado years ago.It was roast beef with bbq sauce pour over it.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Best BBQ I had ever had in a restaurant was at the Hard 8 in Stephenville. Nothing else comes close. I will admit that I almost never buy bbq because I either cook my own or friends do.
> 
> Jim


 Yep, pretty good. It's usually has a good crowd. Always a lot of horse trailers and RV's (good sign)


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Luco said:


> I stopped in at coopers in llano the other day last Monday I think The food was great, great atmosphere, the beans were awesome, the sauce was out of this world, heck even the staff was great. I had two pork ribs for $15 and one beef rib for $10.50 for lunch total $25.50


WTH, That was totally out of line. There is a time and a place to praise and compliment, but this is not it!!!

Now get with the program and trash talk someone. LOL

My nomination is Coopers in Junction. It's sort of got an interstate attitude, "Screw this batch of custumers there's a whole freeway full of hungry people that don't know about us".

Now it might be good sometimes or to some people but the last couple of times I ate there it was lacking.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> Pretty sure the guy that owns or runs Texas CafÃ© is a 2cooler. I think I've seen him post before.
> 
> their CFS is pretty good too.


Slabnabbin is one of the sons of that bunch, if i remember right.
I need to go eat there again, haven't been in too long.
Great food!


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

After being gone in Gaylifornia for a little over 2 years, we were excited to get back for some BBQ. First place we went when we got here was Papa's (had never eaten there before). Just rolled into town (Webster at a Hotel) and had never been here previously. Man, we thought that was the BOMB! Went back for a second trip after eating real BBQ in other places and we were like "What the hail were we thinking??" Anything is good if you haven't had it in a lonnnnnnnng time I guess. Needless to say, no mo Papa's. 

Hinze's in Sealy, that's some tasty stuff there and SINFUL pecan pie.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sotol buster said:


> WTH, That was totally out of line. There is a time and a place to praise and compliment, but this is not it!!!
> 
> Now get with the program and trash talk someone. LOL
> 
> ...


That place is terrible. Gives a bad name to the original Cooper's. If you eat there and follow that up at La Familia in town, a stomach pumping is in your future!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That place is terrible. Gives a bad name to the original Cooper's. If you eat there and follow that up at La Familia in town, a stomach pumping is in your future!


Alot better than lums, lums is worst in the state. Most in consistent, unsanitary bbq joint I had ever stepped foot in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> When I was young, Mikeska's was THE place to get the catering for a wedding... Great brisket. When the family opened that place on 59, I got excited... till I ate there. :headknock


I grew up in Corpus and attended many events catered by Mikeska's in the early-mid 90's, back then Mikeska's could drive down and cater cheaper than local places. It was decent as far as I can remember.

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

g2outfitter said:


> Alot better than lums, lums is worst in the state. Most in consistent, unsanitary bbq joint I had ever stepped foot in.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Lum's used to be excellent but since the kid took over it is hit or miss. About what you would expect for convenience store BBQ. Only place consistently good in Junction is Gonzales Cafe IMO.


----------

